# Der Cube XMS Thread



## Merethrond (13. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

bis jetzt konnte ich im Forum noch nicht wirklich viel vom XMS sehen.
Daher ein paar Bilder von meinem Bike.
Vielleicht finden sich ja noch ein paar XMSler.

Grüsse Merethrond


----------



## LittleBoomer (19. März 2010)

Das fährt wohl sonst keiner ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merethrond (20. März 2010)

Sieht so aus - macht aber nix.
Mir gefällt es und es macht richtig Laune damit zu fahren.
Und vielleicht mit der Zeit....

Gruss Merethrond


----------



## MarkusCUBE (4. April 2010)

Hey Hallo
Ich fahre auch eins seit diesem Jahr! 

Hast du die 180er hinten nachgerüstet???
Habe sowas auch vor habe gerade mal den CUBE Service angemailt ob das möglich ist!?


----------



## Merethrond (4. April 2010)

Hallo MarkusCUBE,

freut mich einen XMSler im Forum kennen zu lernern - also willkommen im Thread.

Ja die 180er-Scheibe habe ich gleich beim Kauf nachrüsten lassen.
War kein Problem und hat sich wirklich rentiert
Bei der 160er-Scheibe hatte ich bei meiner Größe (1,93m) und meinem Gewicht (92 kg) kein gutes Gefühl. 
Jetzt passt es.

Zeige mal bei Gelegenheit dein Bike - würde mich freuen. 

Gruss Merethrond


----------



## MarkusCUBE (5. April 2010)

Moin Merethrond 

Wir XMSler sind doch eine seltene Spezies hier oder?
Ja das gleiche Gefühl habe ich auch,
Bergab finde ich zumindest das die bremse besser packen könnte ich hatte am alten Bike eine HS33 und die war bissiger!
Jetzt werde ich umrüsten auf vo 203 und hi 180 mal sehen wie der Unterschied ist!

Oh wir haben das gleiche Gewicht darf ich fragen wie du dein Setup für die Federelemnte hast?
Ich habe Vo 55PSI und Hi 160PSI , TESTE aber noch!
Fahr Waldwege und gerne mal kleine Sprünge und technik über Wurzeln usw

Bilder kommen!


----------



## Merethrond (6. April 2010)

Hallo MarkusCUBE,

Bei den Maguras kann ich dir nur bedingt recht geben.
Ich hatte die Maguras seit 1992 am Rad und war mit Ihnen bis jetzt vollkommen zufrieden. Ich denke bis zum Erscheinen der Scheibenbremsen waren die Maguras zu Recht konkurrenzlos!!!
Die Scheiben haben mich aber in den letzten Wochen bei Fahrten im Schnee, Schlamm und noch mehr Schlamm überzeugt.
Wenn die Felgen feucht waren musste man auch mit den Maguras bei Abfahrten aupassen.

Mit den Scheiben kann ich mit einem Finger super kontrolliert verzögern, wobei eine 203er-Scheibe vorne schon noch ein bisschen Bremspower hergeben wird. 
Die Maguras waren auf jedenfall bissiger.
Ein Erfahrungsbericht von deiner Seite wird folgen - oder?

Um allerdings den Bremshebel mit einem Finter bedienen zu können musste ein neuer Vorbau mit Lenker her. Jetzt konnte ich alles soweit nach innen verlegen um mit einem Finger zu bremsen.

Der Lenker und Vorbau waren aber nicht die einzigen Änderungen beim Kauf.

Weitere Änderungen:

SLX Schalthebel (die Ganganzeige der Deoregruppe hat gestört!)
SLX Kurbel
Ritchey True Grip WCS Locking Griffe
Barends (nicht montiert)
und eine Klingel 
alles zum Aufpreis von 25 Euro. (kann man glaube ich nicht's sagen)

Beim Vorbau und Lenker hat der Händler meines Vertrauens 4 mal bestellt und zum Testen angebaut bis es gepasst hat. Prima Service.

Die Federung vorne fahre ich mit 50 PSI, hinten mit 150 PSI kommt also in etwa hin.

In welcher Gegend bis du unterwegs?


Gruß Merethrond


----------



## MarkusCUBE (7. April 2010)

Komme aus NRW nähe Krefeld Duisburg fahren zur Zeit hier durch die Wälder wollen aber demnächst mal sehen Eifel oder so!

Und du??? 

Ja Einstellwerte sind wir ja fast gleich 

Also die 203mm Scheibe hat sich gelohnt bin bis jetzt nicht viel gefahren, wegen erkältung aber Unterschied ist schon gut zu spüren!

Lenker möchte ich auch noch ändern ein etwas höherer muß her!

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Tintera (7. April 2010)

Unten ist ein Link: BBCode ein-/ausblenden, da draufklicken und hier rein kopieren....


----------



## MarkusCUBE (8. April 2010)

Endlich ich DOOF habs kapiert!!!


----------



## Merethrond (11. April 2010)

Hallo MarkusCube,

bin im Pfälzerwald unterwegs.

Komme gerade von einer Tour. 640 Höhenmeter. Singletrails nur vom  Feinsten.
Was für ein Flow. Hat hammermässig Spaß gemacht.

Und das alles bei 4 Grad - letzten Sonntag waren es bei uns 19 Grad - was soll´s, der Boden war trocken und man konnte es so richtig laufen lassen.

Deine Scheibe vorne ist schon der Hammer - was für ein Sägeblatt - grasse Optik.

Schönen Tag noch.

Gruss Merethrond


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkusCUBE (11. April 2010)

Leider haben wir sowas hier nicht so viel müssen schon immer dann ein Stück fahren bis wir gute Trails haben!

Danke,  habe die Bremse heute mal ausgiebig getestet auch leider nur 8 Grad hier aber es ging so gefällt mir die Bremsleistung schon besser! 

Gruß und schönen Sonntag
Markus


----------



## LittleBoomer (12. April 2010)

Merethrond schrieb:


> Hallo MarkusCube,
> 
> bin im Pfälzerwald unterwegs.
> 
> ...



Hallo Merethrond,

ich habe zwar nen größeren Bruder vom XMS aber der würde sich freuen, mal ein paar Tourentipps in Deiner Gegend zu bekommen.
Wir sind öfter in Neustadt und Umgebung unterwegs. Wir würden echt freuen. Gerne auch per PN......

Vielen lieben Dank.


----------



## Merethrond (12. April 2010)

Hallo LittleBoomer,

da lässt sich bestimmt was machen.
Erkläre mir nur kurz die Funktion PN..... (sagt mir leider nichts)

Und was treib einen vom Schwarzwald nach Neustadt?

Gruß Merethrond


----------



## Vincy (12. April 2010)

PN = Private Nachricht 
Links oben auf dessen Namen klicken.


----------



## Merethrond (13. April 2010)

Danke Vincy


----------



## LittleBoomer (20. April 2010)

Merethrond schrieb:


> Hallo LittleBoomer,
> 
> da lässt sich bestimmt was machen.
> Erkläre mir nur kurz die Funktion PN..... (sagt mir leider nichts)
> ...



Nun ja, soweit ist die Pfalz nicht und die Trails finde ich bei Euch schöner und flowiger. Die im Schwarzwälder dafür härter und spektakulärer. Ausserdem mag ich lieber Saumagen als Torte.....

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merethrond (20. April 2010)

Hallo LittleBoomer,

wie gut kennst du dich in Neustadt aus?
Würde mir helfen ein Tour zusammenzustellen.

Ich kann dir natürlich auch anbieten eine Tour mitzufahren.
Bin allerdings Frühaufsteher - hat aber bei uns im Revier den super
Nebeneffekt die Wege für sich zu haben - ohne Wanderer (die sind bei uns
spätesten am Wochenende ab 9:30 unterwegs)

Zum Zeigen geht's bestimmt auch mal später.

Gruß Merethrond


----------



## flox93 (29. April 2010)

hi, ich hab auch n xms, fahr's seit ca einem jahr (2009er modell)
ich wollt nur mal so fragen wo ihr euer xms so einsetzt weil ich realtiv häufig sprünge (20-50 cm) auf trails damit mache. in letzter zeit schleift meine hinterbremse nach den trail ausflügen immer öfter. dann heist's ma wieder hinterrad rein ruas - basst.
also ich schätze mal dass es an der nabe oder am hinterbau liegt... aber wie gesagt ich glaube es nur...  
könnt ihr mir sagen ob ihr da schonmal ähnliche erfahrungen hattet?


----------



## Dreepa (13. Mai 2010)

Was sagt ihr zu den Dämpfern die am Cube verbaut sind? Haben die einen guten Rebound? 
Ach und sind da Elastomere verbaut?


----------



## flox93 (14. Mai 2010)

also ich hab meinen nach nem halben jahr gegen einen fox rp23 getauscht. 
--> der verbaute sr suntour dämpfer passt für mtb-einsteiger aber für mehr auch nicht.


----------



## Merethrond (17. Mai 2010)

Hallo Flox93,

mein XMS ist auf Trails und verblocktem Gelände zuhause.
Sprünge - eher weniger. Dafür ist es meiner Meinung mit den 100mm vorne und hinten auch nicht ausgelegt.
Ich würde das XMS auch nicht als AM-Bike einstufen - schon eher XC.

Nach 3 Monaten funktionieren die Naben noch prima - mal sehen wie's im einem Jahr aussieht.
Bremsen kein Problem.

Gruß Merethrond


----------



## Merethrond (17. Mai 2010)

Hallo Dreepa,

da kann man Flox93 nur Recht geben, der Suntour Dämpfer erledigt seine Aufgabe - mehr aber nicht. Ein FoxRP23 sollte man als Tuningmöglichkeit im Auge behalten.
Momentan funktioniert meiner noch prima und lässt sich gut einstellen. 
Bei den ersten Anzeichen von Schwächen fliegt er aber raus und ein Fox-Dämpfer kommt rein.
Die Gabel finde ich für mein Einsatzgebiet prima - da gibt es bestimmt bessere Gabel aber ich komme gut zurecht. (Bin schließlich die letzte 18 Jahre mit einer Rock Shock Mag21 - mit ungefähr 40 mm Federweg am Schluß - ausgekommen)

Front Schock - Luftferderung
Rear Schock - Luftfederung

Gruß Merethrond


----------



## HighEnd_Orc (17. Juli 2010)

Hej ihr,

habe seit ein paar Monaten auch ein Cube XMS Modell 2010. Mag auch gerne größere Bremsscheiben drauf machen, habe leider am nichts im Internet gefunden bis zu welcher Größe die Manutou Minute LDT zulässig ist. Da du ja 203mm drauf hast, scheints ja zu funktionieren  Schon Erfahrung in der Zwischenzeit mit den neuen Bremsen gemacht?

Ich hab mit nen Truvativ 80mm Vorbau mit nem Truvativ Boobar Lenker mit 30mm Rise und 780mm Breite anmontiert, muss sagen damit fährt sich das Bike gleich viel besser  Bei Interesse kann ich gerne mal ein Bild posten.

Grüße

P.S. Ich komm aus Bochum und mach bis Essen die Gegend unsicher


----------



## Mateo84 (10. November 2010)

Hey Leute,

Bin dabei mir ein 2010'er XMS zu kaufen. Welche positiven und negativen Erfahrungen habt ihr mit eurem XMS gemacht ? Als Alternative würde ein LTD in Frage kommen !

Danke für eure Hilfe
Mateo


----------



## Stan_Ef (10. November 2010)

Wo liegt eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen XMS und AMS 100?

Außer der Farbe und der Gabel....


----------



## motorsportfreak (11. November 2010)

Bauteile, sonst hat das AMS angeblich das bessere Rahmen-Material......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CuberAs (11. November 2010)

Nach langem hin und her ob Fully oder Hardtail und vielen gelesen  Threads und einigen Testfahrten hab ich gestern kurzerhand das Cube  XMS 2010 bestellt... ausschlagebend war letzendlich der unschlagbare  Preis von 849 (und dass das Cube LTD Race 2010 18" ausverkauft war) 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k173/a15793/xms.html (heute kostet es schon wieder 50 mehr?)

ich freu mich schon wahnsinnig endlich wieder die Wälder und Wiesen unsicher zu machen


----------



## Merethrond (24. November 2010)

Hallo CuberAs,

willkommen im XMS-Club.
Lass uns an deiner Freude teilhaben sobald du die ersten Trails unsicher gemacht hast.

Gruß Merethrond


----------



## XMS2009 (6. Dezember 2010)

Endlich Gleichgesinnte!!!

Hier ist mein Schätzchen:









Ja ich weiß, das Erste ist gedreht. 
Göeich ma ne Frage anbei, glaubt ihr, dass hinten ein 2,4 reinpasst ? Ich trau mich nämlich net jetze einen zu kaufen,
ohne zu wissen ob er überhaupt reinpasst ; ) Sieht irwie alles nen bissle schmal aus dahinten???



> Wenn kleine Affen Äffchen sind, was sind dann kleine Maden..?; )


----------



## motorsportfreak (7. Dezember 2010)

Passt nicht wirklich (zumindest Schwalbe)!


----------



## XMS2009 (7. Dezember 2010)

Ich hatte eig. eher an soetwas hier gedacht: http://www.bikemarketing.com/ (Ardent)

Dann noch ne RS Reverb und alles ist perfekt.







> Wenn kleine Affen Äffchen sind, was sind dann kleine Maden...?; )


----------



## coloni (18. Dezember 2010)

Also schon mal als Vorwarnung.
Ich bin auch im Begriff mir ein XMS zuzulegen.
Bei meinem Radhändler habe ich das 2010er Modell zum Preis von 999,- angeboten bekommen. 
Ich weiß das Onlinehändler da billiger sind. Aber mir ist eine handfeste Person, der ich das Rad bei Problemen um den Hals wickeln kann, lieber.
Zudem muß ich da jetzt nicht sofort zuschlagen, sonder zahle 200,- an und den Rest dann im April wenn ich endgültig alles Geld im Budget habe.


----------



## XMS2009 (18. Dezember 2010)

Da hast du dir aufjedenfall das richtige Rad ausgesucht!!!

Wenn du es hast, dann schreib mal nach der 1. Tour wie es sich fährt.


----------



## Merethrond (19. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Coloni,

Glückwunsch zu deiner Kaufentscheidung.
Das 2010 gefällt mir farblich eh besser als das 2011.
Und der Preis ist für einen Händler ok.

Ich bin ebenfalls auf die ersten Bilder gespannt.

Bis dahin viel Spaß beim Sparen und bei der Vorfreunde. 

Gruß Merethrond


----------



## coloni (21. Dezember 2010)

So jetzt ist es Fix.
Ich habe gerade das XMS angezahlt und zugesehen wo es ins Lager gebracht wurde.
Jetzt warte ich auf meinen Geburtstag und viele Geldgeschänke dann hole ich es im April ab.
Solange muß ich noch mit meinem Gary Fisher Hardtail auskommen.

Ein erstes Foto hab ich auch schon. Im Laden an der Kasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XMS2009 (21. Dezember 2010)

Schön schön, ich sag dir, du wirst es lieben!!!


----------



## Merethrond (22. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Coloni,

ich habe mein XMS genauso bekommen.
im November angezahlt, im März zum Geburtstag abgeholt.
Hast du schon Veränderungen vornehmen lassen?

Gruß Merethrond


----------



## coloni (22. Dezember 2010)

Merethrond schrieb:


> Hallo Coloni,
> 
> ich habe mein XMS genauso bekommen.
> im November angezahlt, im März zum Geburtstag abgeholt.
> ...



Nein,
noch ist es original. Ob ich zum April noch was ändern lasse überlege ich mir noch bis dahin.
Zur Übergabe bekomme ich bei meinem Händler einen ausführlichen Termin in dem das Rad komplett an mich angepasst wird. Auch ein Vorteil gegenüber eines Onlinehändlers.


----------



## Merethrond (23. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Coloni,

wahre Worte.

Ich wünsche allen XMS'ler schöne Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch.
Wünsche gehen nätürlich auch an alle anderen MTB's.

Gruß Merethrond


----------



## Deleted 149952 (26. Dezember 2010)

Wünsche schönen letzten Weihnachtsfeiertag.


----------



## Merethrond (26. Dezember 2010)

Hallo rmog,

ebfalls noch einen schönen Feiertag.
Hast du einen Schutz über deinem hinteren Dämpfer?

Gruß Merethrond


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 149952 (26. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Merethrond,

ja.

wurden ein paar Sachen geändert (optimiert),
mein altes RedBull-Fully freut sich immer über die Teile.

Bis zum Frühjahr werden noch Räder+Bremsen gewechselt.

Wenn dann Alles am Platz ist,
kommen auch die Lassos weg
und hier bessere Bilder.

Ansonsten, einfach ein gutes MTB .

Gruß rmog


----------



## kingfrett (24. Januar 2011)

Darf man hier im Thread auch als jemand mitschreiben, der sich im Bikemarkt einen XMS-Rahmen (Mod 2007) gekauft und den Rest selbst zusammengeschraubt hat? 

Momentan bestehen die "Anbauten" aus XT komplett (Schaltung, Scheibenbremsen), nem gebrauchten Laufradsatz mit XT-Naben und afair SunRingle Felgen und ner Suntour Axxon. Renoviert wird das Ganze jetzt noch mit einem neuen Satz RacingRalph und nem Syntace Vorbau nebst Lenker.

Das Einzige was mir noch fehlt ist ein Ersatz für den in die Jahre gekommenen Epicon-Dämpfer. Vom Cube Support wurde mir der Fox RP 23, oder der Manitou Radium RL an Herz gelegt. Fox will ich wg des Preises und dem, was man hier so liest, unverschämten Service nicht, der Manitou scheidet wg. der grauslichen Farben aus (blassblauer Dämpfer am kupfer/gold-schwarzen Rad geht gar nicht). Was gibts denn, Eurer Erfahrung nach für empfehlenswerte Alternativen? Angepeilt ist auf jeden Fall die Preisklasse deutlich unter 200. Taugen die neuen Epicons was? Von den Suntour-Gabeln bin ich vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis her auf jeden Fall schwer begeistert, wobei die Axxon die Epicon (die in mein HT gewandert ist) noch um Längen schlägt.[FONT="]
[/FONT]


----------



## Merethrond (24. Januar 2011)

Willkommen Kingfrett,

also ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Suntourdämpfer.
Selbst bei Minusgraden funktioniert er ohne Probleme.
Ich habe das 2010er Modell. Gibt es da schon was neueres?

Wir freuen uns natürlich auch über Bilder von deinem Bike.

Gruß Merethrond


----------



## Deleted 201159 (1. Februar 2011)

Wohooo! XMS Freunde! 
Hab mir vor gut 14 Tagen ein neues XMS für 899,- geholt und es die Woche bekommen. Aufgrund der fürchterlichen Minusgrade bin ich nicht mehr als 10 Minuten gefahren...-.-

Muss mir die Dämpfer noch richtig einstellen, da dieser bei 120kg und 105psi gnadenlos falsch eingestellt ist... 

Gehen alle Gapelpumpen für die Dämpfer oder sollte man eine spezielle Pumpe nutzen? Bei der Inspektion im Laden hatten die Arbeiter Probleme die Luft drauf zu bekommen, da immer wieder die Luft entwich...

Was bringt ein neuer Dämpfer wie der FoxRP23? Was kostet der so und kann der auch einn Federweg von 200mm haben?

Was bringt eine neue Bremsscheibe und was kostet die so?


----------



## kingfrett (1. Februar 2011)

Merethrond schrieb:


> Willkommen Kingfrett,
> 
> also ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Suntourdämpfer.
> Selbst bei Minusgraden funktioniert er ohne Probleme.
> ...



Mein neuer Epicon LOPD AM (jaha, erblasse vor Neid! 2011er Version mit Platform) kommt morgen. Den alten "roten" Epicon, der zum restlichen Bike (wie gesagt kupfergold/schwarz) so überhaupt nicht passen wollte, hab ich schon in die Ersatzteilkiste auf dem Dachboden entsorgt. Dabei habe ich voller Freude gemerkt, wie gut die Lager des Hinterbaus noch sind, nix wackelt oder knirscht, alles läuft seidenweich.

Bilder gibts erst, wenn ich den Dämpfer montiert, das Gabelrohr gekürzt, Syntace Lenker und Vorbau montiert, den Flaschenhalter ausgetauscht und die Bremsleitungen deutlich gekürzt habe. Blöderweise habe ich während der winterlichen Schlappheit die Oliven und Nippel für die Bremsleitungen verschlampt.... das Ganze kann also noch dauern...

Aber auch wenn ich vor 1,5 Jahren viel, viel zu viel für den Rahmen bezahlt habe (ich habe ihn hier im bikemarkt entdeckt und musste ihn um jeden Preis einfach haben!), ist die Farbe einfach zu und zu geil und jeden einzelnen Cent wert! 

Wenn ich fertig geschraubt habe, wird es für mich einfach das perfekte Fully! Nebenbei sieht es so langsam auch genauso aus, wie ich es mir ursprünglich vorgestellt habe. Mit einem Ursprungs XMS hat es dann allerdings nichts mehr zu tun. Es ist einfach besser! 

Jetzt muß es nur noch n büschen wärmer werden..


----------



## Merethrond (2. Februar 2011)

Hallo Kingfrett,

da hast du ja ein schönes Programm vor dir.
Beim Rahmen vom 2010-Modell kann ich dir voll beipflichten - einfach super
Farben. Was man vom 2011-Modell nicht gerade sagen kann - Weiß/Schwarz - wem es gefällt.
Viel Spass beim tunen, freue mich schon auf die Fotos und natürlich auf einen Bericht über die Eigenschaften deines neuen Dämpfers.

Gruß Merethrond


----------



## Deleted 201159 (3. Februar 2011)

Auf der ersten Seite dieses Threads wird ein Bike gezeigt wo die Bremsen getauscht wurden.

Wieso hat das der Verfasser gemacht und was bringt das? Wirklich mehr  Bremsleistung? Woran hat der Nachfolger gesehen das es andere Bremsen  sind (180) und wo bzw. was kann man sowas kaufen?

Geht jede Bremsscheibe in jedem Bike?
Spielt das Aussehen irgendeine Rolle?

Interessiere mich für so kleine Spielereien kenne mich aber nicht wirklich aus...ist auch beim Dämpfer so...

Wo kann man sich belesen oder sich anderweitig erkunden?


----------



## Sebbi5730 (18. März 2011)

Hallo XMS Freunde, 

auch ich habe mir heute meinen Traum erfüllt und mein CUBE XMS (Modell 2010) vom Händler abgeholt.
Ich bin echt begeistert von dem Bike....
morgen werde ich es direkt in den Rheinland-Pfälzischen Wäldern testen fahren 

wünsche Euch ein schönes Wochenende

Sebbi


----------



## Merethrond (19. März 2011)

Hallo Sebbi,

willkommen im Club.
Viel Spaß bei der ersten Ausfahrt. Ich hoffe das Wetter wird noch.
Zur Zeit regnet es am Stück bei mir in der Pfalz.

Aber morgen geht für alle wieder die Sonne auf und es soll ja dann
trockener werden. Also gehts morgen früh  100% auf die Piste.

Wie immer freuen wir uns über einen Erfahrungsbericht.

Gruß Merethrond


----------



## XMS2009 (19. März 2011)

@mocede:
Ja, die Größe der Bremsscheibe beeinflusst die Bremspauer merklich. 
Das merkts du besonders wenn du vorne ne 160er oder ne 200er scheibe fährst.
Allerdings ist zu bedenken, dass wenn du hinten/vorne ne größere Bremscheibe drauf-machen willst, du auch den entsprechenden Adapter für die jeweilige Größe deiner Scheibe benötigst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coloni (16. April 2011)

So,
am Montag war der große Tag und ich habe mein XMS bekommen.
Durch private Problem, mein Hund ist verstorben, bin ich allerdings erst gestern dazu gekommen mal ne Runde zu drehen.
Und was muß ich sagen. Ich bin begeistert.
Ich werde mich zwar erst noch daran gewöhnen müßen mit dem Öffnen und Schließen der Dämpfer, aber das werde ich auch noch hinbekommen.


----------



## Mithras (26. April 2011)

So heute ein XMS für meine Dame bestellt, bin mal gespannt auf das Teil  .. die Gabel  und die Bremsen kenn ich ja schon aus dem LTD.. mal schauen wie sich der Epicon macht


----------



## mrm136 (6. Juni 2011)

Hallo an alle! Schön, hier mal ein paar XMS-ler zu finden! 
Ich selbst fahre ein XMS aus dem Modelljahr 2004 oder 2005. Weiss nicht genau, hab mir das Bike vor 2 Jahren gebraucht erstanden. 
Geändert habe ich nicht sehr viel. Hab nur einen kürzerer Vorbau & und Ergon-Grips drauf und die komischen Smart-Sam gegen was ordentliches ausgetauscht. 
Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Babe. 

Achja, aktuell hat sich herausgestellt, dass der Lockout der verbauten Gabel - eine Manitou Axel Comp - defekt und nicht günstig zu reparieren ist. Nun suche ich Ersatz. 
Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Merethrond (9. Juni 2011)

Hallo mrm136,

willkommen bei den XMSlern. Langsam aber sicher werden es doch immer mehr.

Schönes Bike - ist halt ein XMS.

Mit der Gabel kann ich dir auf die schnelle leider auch nicht weiterhelfen.
Ich würde beim Händler deines Vertrauens vorbeischauen und dich beraten lassen.
Dann kannst du mit den Erfahrungen ja im Forum nochmals die Gabeln vergleichen.

Gruß Merethrond


----------



## Mithras (9. Juni 2011)

die Manitou Minute am aktuellen / Vorjahrs XMS / LTD Pro kann ich sehr empfehlen!.. Hab letztes Jahr das LTD selbst ne Saison gefahren, meine Lady fährt das XMS mit der Gabel und ich find se echt Top.. gutes Ansprechverhalten, Lockout, Zugstufeneinstellung...


----------



## coloni (9. Juni 2011)

Hat die Reifen Kombi Racing Ralph hinten und Nobby Nic vorne, zumindest beim 2010er, eine besondere Bewandtnis?


----------



## Mithras (9. Juni 2011)

vorne Grip und hinten keiner *g*.. denke Gewichtsgründe?!


----------



## Merethrond (10. Juni 2011)

Hallo mrm136,

wenn die Manitou Minute bei dir passt kann ich sie dir auch nur empfehlen.
Bis jetzt funktioniert sie einwandfrei. 
Toll ist auch, dass sie den Federweg auch voll nutzt. Anders als manch andere
Gabel.

Gruß Merethrond


----------



## antiRK (11. Juli 2011)

Gruß an alle! 
Hab mir vor 3 wochen das XMS 2010 gegönnt. 
Hab ein schnäppchen bei ebay gemacht und für das Bike nur 670 bezahlt (einen Monat alt, 19km gefahren).
Leider durfte ich noch nicht in den Genuss kommen ne ordentlich Tour zu fahren da ich bis gestern ne Gipshand, auf grund einer Kahnbeinfraktur, hatte.  Ist kaum auszuhalten das Bike jeden tag zu sehen und nicht fahren zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (11. Juli 2011)

das is echt mal ein Schnäppchen gewesen ! .. gute Besserung!


----------



## Scott_Pascal (1. August 2011)

Mooinsen 

Also gibt es also doch welche hier im Forum, die ein XMS fahren.
Freut mich 

Habe auch gleich mal eine Frage an euch, und zwar, hat von euch schonmal jemand probiert, breitere Reifen drauf zu machen, als die standardmäßigen 2.25er?


----------



## mikehansemann (1. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe mir auch ein XMS- Rahmen gegönnt ;-). Leider kam dieser als Bausatz an :-((. Ist eigentlich nicht so wild da ich mir meine Räder immer selber aufbaue allerdings bei so vielen Lagern und vor allem Unterlagscheiben komme ich ins Grübeln. Hat jemand vielleicht eine EX- Zeichnung oder ein paar Detailsaufnahmen vom Schwingenlager und von den Ausfallenden?

Habe das Thema auch schon separat eingeteilt leider bislang ohne Erfolg.

Gruß

Mike


----------



## Scott_Pascal (2. August 2011)

Weil ich habe leider weder an der Gabel noch an der Felge irgendein Aufkleber gefunden.


----------



## Scott_Pascal (13. August 2011)

Weiß jemand schon was über das XMS 2012?


----------



## inCUBEus (16. August 2011)

Kennt jemand die Gewichtsangaben der Rahmen von XMS bzw. AMS 100?

Ich erwäge, einen XMS-Rahmen als Basis für ein sehr leichtes und schnelles Racefully zu nehmen.
Mit Crossmax-SL-Laufrädern, X0-Carbon-Schaltgruppe, Magura-Gabel etc. stimmt die Richtung ja, aber wenn der Rahmen am Ende doch ein relatives Schwergewicht ist, bringt es ja nicht wirklich was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott_Pascal (31. August 2011)

inCUBEus schrieb:


> Kennt jemand die Gewichtsangaben der Rahmen von XMS bzw. AMS 100?
> 
> Ich erwäge, einen XMS-Rahmen als Basis für ein sehr leichtes und schnelles Racefully zu nehmen.
> Mit Crossmax-SL-Laufrädern, X0-Carbon-Schaltgruppe, Magura-Gabel etc. stimmt die Richtung ja, aber wenn der Rahmen am Ende doch ein relatives Schwergewicht ist, bringt es ja nicht wirklich was.



Es gibt sicher leichtre Rahmen, aber Preis/Leistung stimmt.


----------



## Vincy (31. August 2011)

*Cube XMS 2012*


----------



## Scott_Pascal (31. August 2011)

Sieht gut aus aber ob sich wirklich was verbessert hat


----------



## blutbuche (31. August 2011)

war denn was schlecht ??


----------



## Scott_Pascal (31. August 2011)

nein deswegen denke ich, das sich die verschiedenen jahrgänge nicht viel geben


----------



## Merethrond (31. August 2011)

Hi inCUBEus,

ich finde im Netz leider nur das komplette Gewicht (13,4 kg).
Schickt doch einfach ein Mail an Cube.
Bis jetzt habe ich auf alle meine Fragen eine Antwort bekommen.

Fährt eigentlich jemand von euch mit einer Variosattelstützen?

Gruß Merethrond


----------



## Scott_Pascal (31. August 2011)

Nein, ich mach es nicht..


Bist du schonmal auf dem Bike einen breiteren Reifen als 2.25 gefahren?


----------



## Merethrond (31. August 2011)

Nein, kann ich leider auch nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## Scott_Pascal (31. August 2011)

Okay.
Ich mache jetzt nämlich auch mal den Fat Albert 2.25 rein, der sollte auf jeden Fall passen.
Ein Nobby Nic 2.40 hätte vielleicht auch noch einen Wert.


----------



## blutbuche (31. August 2011)

@pascal : ..ich dachte , das thema hättest du längst geklärt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (1. September 2011)

Wie hartnäckig er ist  Kauf dir doch gebrauchte Reifen zum testen dann weist welcher passt und welcher dir gefällt


----------



## Scott_Pascal (1. September 2011)

Naja, wenn es mal einen billigen gibt, vielleicht


----------



## antiRK (24. November 2011)

Hab auch schon über einen breiteren Reifen nachgedacht. Hat keiner von euch Erfahrungen damit gesammelt?


----------



## Mithras (24. November 2011)

Wenn ich keine größeren Bremsscheiben an meinem AM hätte als wie am XMS, hätte ich das Gerät mit 2.4 er FA/NN Bereifung testen können .. aber leider ... 2.25 passt aber definitiv *duck*


----------



## Scott_Pascal (25. November 2011)

Also ich fahre vorne momentan einen 2.4er Fat Albert, und das geht gut


----------



## antiRK (25. November 2011)

Gut, dann werde ich mal den hans dampf 2,35 versuchen. 
Hinten hast du wohl noch 2,25 drauf?


----------



## Scott_Pascal (25. November 2011)

Jap, hinten lass ich auch 2,25, das könnte sonst knapp werden


----------



## vase2k (23. Dezember 2011)

moin zusammen,

dann schick ich mal ein fröhliches hallo in die xms-runde, nachdem ich mir heute nacht noch ein kleines weihnachtsgeschenk gemacht habe und mir einen 2011er XMS rahmen bestellt habe.

das wird mein projekt bis zum sommer 

beste grüße,
matthias


----------



## Merethrond (26. Dezember 2011)

Hallo vase2k,

willkommen. Vielleicht kannst du den Aufbau ja mit einigen Bildern im Thread dokumentieren.
Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt was alles angebaut wird.

Ich habe mein XMS zum Händler gebracht und bekommen nach den Feiertagen endlich meine Shimano XT 2012 Scheibenbremse montiert.

Mal eine Frage: Hat jemand von euch eine Vario Sattelstütze? Wenn ja - welche?

Gruß Merethrond


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vase2k (27. Dezember 2011)

Hi Merethrond,

ich werde versuchen, an die Bilder zu denken.  Geplant ist eine leckere weiß-rot-Kombination für das Bike. Weiße Gabel (REBA Team RLT) und weiße Bremsen (Formula Mega) sind an meinem jetzigen Hardtail verbaut und werden übernommen. Weiße Laufräder mit roten Naben sind auch schon unterwegs zu mir 

Daher bin ich erstmal auf der Suche nach einem passenden Dämpfer, gibt es diesbezüglich Empfehlungen? Standardmäßig war ja der Suntour Epicon verbaut. Ich hab im Augenblick zwischen 100 und 104kg Kampfgewicht, von daher sollte der Dämpfer schon was aushalten.

Im Augenblick versuche ich noch rauszubekommen, was der Unterschied zwischen dem Monarch RT3 high comp und dem Monarch RT3 low comp ist, denn dieser Dämpfer ist bisher mein Favorit.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## antiRK (28. Dezember 2011)

Bin bei ebay auch grad auf der Suche nach nem neuen Dämpfer. Bei mir wirds aber mit großer Sicherheit ein fox float rp23 werden... Schade, dass die Einbaulänge so gering ist. aber das lässt sich nun mal nich ändern


----------



## vase2k (28. Dezember 2011)

antiRK schrieb:


> Bin bei ebay auch grad auf der Suche nach nem neuen Dämpfer. Bei mir wirds aber mit großer Sicherheit ein fox float rp23 werden... Schade, dass die Einbaulänge so gering ist. aber das lässt sich nun mal nich ändern



Irgendwas ist ja immer 

Da du schon weißt, welchen Dämpfer Du reinbauen willst, kannst Du mir ja evtl weiterhelfen, und mir sagen, welchen Federkennlinie das XMS hat? 

progressiv oder degressiv? linear würde ich schonmal ausschließen wollen.

gruß matthias


----------



## antiRK (28. Dezember 2011)

Würde sagen ne progressive Kennlinie. da der hinterbau sehr sensibel anspricht.
Das low comp/high comp hat irgendwas mit der druckstufe zutun.
Was genau kann ich dir aber auch nicht sagen.
Der dämpfer klingt auch recht interessant, muss ich sagen.


----------



## Merethrond (20. Januar 2012)

So - konnte heute endlich mal wieder am Bike schrauben.

Neue Shimano 2012er XT Bremsen:





























und neue Reifen: Continental XKing 2.4





Fahrbericht folgt.


----------



## Mithras (20. Januar 2012)

Sauber  .. hab an das XMS meiner Lady ne Elixir R verpflanzt und hinten noch nen nobby Nic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merethrond (21. Januar 2012)

Da war die Lady aber vorher brav.
Gibt es Bilder?

Und ist Sie mit der Elexir R zufrieden. Wäre evtl. eine Bremse für meinen
Sohn.

Gruß Merethrond


----------



## Mithras (21. Januar 2012)

Fotos reich ich nach, da gibts keine Aktuellen.

Die Bremse is erst seit ner Woche dran und sie ist das gute Stück eh schon länger nichtmehr gefahren. Die Bremse hatt ich vorher an meinem Canyon Torque und war sehr zufrieden! 

Die hat Einiges mehr an Bremspower gegenüber der Hayes Stroker Ryde die am XMS verbaut ist und ist super zu dosieren. Ist auch im downhill deutlich standfester und neigt nicht so früh zu fading.


----------



## Merethrond (22. Januar 2012)

Ich denke über die  Hayes Stroker Ryde muss man nicht viele Worte machen. Ich wollte mein XMS sowieso mit der Zeit verändern.
Mir hat halt der 2010 Rahmen super gefallen. Und für den Anfang waren sie ok.


----------



## Mithras (22. Januar 2012)

Ja, die Bremse is ok, hatte se auch n Jahr an meinem Cube LTD Pro... aber es geht halt besser und is auch nich soo viel teurer.
Und da das Torque auf ne Code aufgerüstet wurde und die elixir übrig war, naja wurde das XMS gleich mit geupgradet 

Zwei Schnappschüsse:









Der DH-Lenker is wegen dem Rise montiert, gefällt meiner Lady besser, tausch ich mal gegen nen CC Lenker, wenn ich nen kürzeren Vorbau dafür hab, dass sollte dann auch gut passen  Sattel is noch auf meine Höhe eimgestellt


----------



## vase2k (23. Januar 2012)

soo .. mein XMS ist jetzt auch fertig 

mehr bilder gibts im album.




gruß matthias


----------



## Merethrond (25. Januar 2012)

Holla die Waldfee - das ging jetzt aber fix.
Sieht prima aus.

Was für eine Bremse und welchen Scheinwerfer hast du verbaut?

Gruss Merethrond


----------



## Merethrond (25. Januar 2012)

Hallo Mithras,

sind das 203er Bremsscheiben?

Gruss Merethrond


----------



## Mithras (25. Januar 2012)

Am Canyon im Hintergrund sind 203er verbaut 

Das XMS hat 185iger Vorn und Hinten, wobei ich nicht weis, ob es dafür freigegeben ist. Mein Cube LTD war nur für 160iger freigegeben.


----------



## Asko (25. Januar 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Das XMS hat 185iger Vorn und Hinten, wobei ich nicht weis, ob es dafür freigegeben ist. Mein Cube LTD war nur für 160iger freigegeben.



Laut der Cube Seite nur für 160, wird schon schiefgehn 

Wieviel hast du denn für deinen XMS Aufbau in etwa gelöhnt?


----------



## Mithras (25. Januar 2012)

Das Rad an sich war als wir es gekauft haben neu, kam 1150â¬, der Nobby Nic war mal Ã¼brig, die Bremse is von meinem Enduro weil das ne Code bekommen hat, der Lenker lag auch noch rum, den wollte meine Lady drauf haben, auch wenn ein Holzfeller optisch nich ans XC passt, die Sitzposition is angenehmer.... joah .. Teileverwertung halt Nur die scheiben hab ich zusammen fÃ¼r 25â¬ im Bikemarkt ergattert 

Ne 180iger Scheibe hat an meinem LTD schon treue Dienste geleistet und tut das bei nem Kumpel immernoch *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merethrond (25. Januar 2012)

Die 185er wirken aber recht groß.

Also mein Händler hat mir vor der Auslieferung gleich 180er montiert.
Zugelassner CUBE-Händler - sollte also kein Problem sein.

Gruß Merethrond


----------



## Mithras (25. Januar 2012)

sind wirklich nur 185iger


----------



## antiRK (30. Januar 2012)

@merethrond
wie passen denn die 2,4er reifen? Ist das sehr knapp?
Bin immernoch am überlegen welcher reifen es als nächstes werden soll...
Wobei es mir der hans dampf  2.35 beim probefahren etwas angetan hat.


----------



## Merethrond (31. Januar 2012)

Hallo antiRK,

wie auf dem Bild zu erkennen klappt das mit dem Conteniental prima. Mein Händler hat mit aber erklärt, dass die Reifenhersteller bei ihren Angabe zu ihren Reifen nicht zu vergleichen sind. Der Continental soll in der 2.4 Ausführung schmaler ausfallen als z.B. der Schwalbe.
Ich habe bei meinem Händler die Möglichkeit anboten bekommen auch mal vierschiedene Reifen zu testen. 
Die ersten Fahreindrücke war im Schlamm und nassen Geläuf waren sehr gut.









Gruß Merethrond


----------



## antiRK (31. Januar 2012)

Ja das hab ich auch schon gehört... Danke dir! Könntest du den reifen mal mit nem messschieber, oder so, an der breitesten stelle messen? Der hans dampf ist 630 mm


----------



## cytrax (31. Januar 2012)

http://reifenbreite.silberfische.net/reifen-Continental.html


----------



## antiRK (31. Januar 2012)

63mm meinte ich natürlich...  
auch gut. danke!


----------



## Merethrond (1. Februar 2012)

Hallo antiRK,

die Reifenbreite-Datenbank kommt hin.
Breite bei mir 57 mm bei 2,5 bar.

Danke auch an cytrax für die Info - Prima Tip.

Gruß Merethrond


----------



## Mithras (11. Februar 2012)

Mal wieder ein Update am XMS.. 

kürzerer 30° Vorbau und n shcicker Syncros Lenker, den ich noch rumliegen hatte, schont den Rücken und schaut um Welten besser aus als der olle DH-Riser 
















Mal ne Frage in die Runde:

In die Manitou muss man wirklich homeopatisch Luft reinpumpen, denn bei max 3 2,5-3 Bar is das Teil stocksteif ... selbst ohne Luft dämpft die noch recht gut, vergleichbar mit ner Coil Gabel ... 
An meinem Cube LTD hatt ich die gleiche Gabel, die war aber wesentlich einfach einzustellen bzw. da hat mehr Luft reingepasst... Is in der vom XMS evtl zu viel Öl? Oder was kann das sein? Hab se noch nicht auf gemacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manuel W. (13. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
aufgrund einer Anzeige in der Bike mache ich mir schmutzige Gedanken über folgendes Projekt...

CUBE ASX
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k325/a56048/xms-2011-white-n-black.html

Mein Fahrstil ist bergab eher sportlich und ich will unbedingt ein wendiges Bike. Derzeit fahre ich auf Touren einen umgebauten Ghost Dual Rahmen von 2001...ist ziemlich klein, giftig und absolut genial Fahrverhalten (vor allem mit nem 2,5er FAT ALBERT)
Nun zu meiner Frage...ich bin grad so 1,72...meine Schrittlänge liegt bei 83cm. Ist Einer von euch genauso GROß  wie ich und fährt den 18" Rahmen und kann mir was zu der "Giftigkeit" und manövriefähigkeit sagen?


----------



## Scott_Pascal (9. März 2012)

Morgen kommt vorne ein Muddy Mary drauf.
Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## Mithras (9. März 2012)

Is der nich n bissel to much auf dem Bike?


----------



## Scott_Pascal (9. März 2012)

hatte auch schon nen 2,40 fat albert.
ich möchte das jetzt einfach mal probieren


----------



## Scott_Pascal (10. März 2012)

Läuft sehr schön.


----------



## Mithras (10. März 2012)

Krass, die fahre ich als Tourenreifen am Enduro *gg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott_Pascal (10. März 2012)

:d


----------



## Scott_Pascal (1. April 2012)

Irgendwie nervt mich der Suntour Dämpfer so langsam.
Da hab ich jetzt fast 20 Bar drin und der geht immer noch so weit rein.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (5. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

find ich super, dass es hier einen speziellen XMS Thread gibt !

Ich hatte mir früher schon mal einen 2007er Rahmen aufgebaut und hab das Bike geliebt.












Leider war mir der 20" Rahmen auf Dauer zu klein und ich hab das XMS verkauft und zwischendurch ein anderes Fully gefahren. Beim 2011er Blowout hab ich mir dann wieder einen XMS-Rahmen, diesmal in 22", gekauft und ihn aufgebaut. Ist zwar noch nicht die endgültige Version, aber schon mal fahrbar .


----------



## Mithras (5. Mai 2012)

Sind schon schick 

Unseres wird leider viel zu selten bewegt, steht Top in Schuss und Kampfwertgesteigert im Keller :/ .. meine Dame fährt zu selten und ich bin aufm Enduro unterwegs ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (5. Mai 2012)

Jepp, find ich auch .

Na die Frauen, meine hat auch ein Motivationsproblem .

Aber der Syncros an deinem sieht fett aus . Welchen Rise hat der?


----------



## Mithras (5. Mai 2012)

Thx  der war über und passte zur Farbe. müssten 20mm sein .. sprich der FR20


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (5. Mai 2012)

Ups, du fährst n UncleJimbo, oder ? Schickes Bike und ne andere Liga ! Hast du das Torque zusätzlich?


----------



## Mithras (5. Mai 2012)

Das Jimbo war nur Leihweise, das Torque is mein eigentliches Spielzeug  für Tour und Park ^^
Hat sogar noch mehr Federweg als das Jimbo


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (5. Mai 2012)

Für Tour auch? Wie fährt es sich denn von der Geo und vom Gewicht her im Toureneinsatz? 

Ups. Wir sind jetzt ziemlich OT, oder?


----------



## Mithras (5. Mai 2012)

jo ziemlich ^^ ich schreib dir die Antwort via PN ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (10. Mai 2012)

Hi zusammen,

vielleicht kann ja noch jemand mal die Info brauchen:

Bin unzufrieden mit meinem SR Epicon am XMS und überlege, auf den Rock Shox Monarch RT3 oder einen Fox RP23 umzusteigen. Sram bietet den Monarch in 3 Setups an:

Tune low, tune mid und tune high.

Beim Fox wird im Hinblick auf das jeweilige Bike, in dem er eingebaut wird, ein spezielles Werkssetup durchgeführt, mit welchem der Dämpfer auch dem Bike angepasst wird.

Um den passenden zu kaufen, benötigt man lt. den gängigen Onlineshops die Federkennlinie (progressiv, degressiv oder konstant/linear) und das Rahmenübersetzungsverhältnis (Leverage Ratio).

Deswegen habe ich Cube angemailt ...



> Hallo CUBE-Team,
> 
> ich fahre ein CUBE XMS 2011 mit einem Suntour Epicon LOD Dämpfer. Ich beabsichtige, den Suntour Dämpfer gegen einen anderen Dämpfer zu tauschen (evtl. Rock Shox Monarch RT3), den es in 3 verschiedenen Dämpfungsabstimmungen gibt (Tune Low, tune medium, tune high). Um den richtigen zu bekommen, bräuchte ich bitte die Info, für welche Federkennlinie (progressiv, degressiv, konstant) sich welches Übersetzungsverhältnis beim XMS Rahmen ergibt und welcher Dämpfer damit passen würde.
> 
> ...


 
und folgende Antwort erhalten:



> Sehr geehrter Herr ...,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.
> eine genaue Kennlinie geben wir hier nicht bekannt, aber tendenziell haben wir immer ein relativ konstant lineares Übersetzungsverhältnis.
> ...



Somit ist zumindest schon mal der Federkennlinienverlauf klar.
Das Federwegsverhältnis kann man selber ausrechnen (FW geteilt durch Dämpferhub, beim XMS = 2,63)

Mit diesen Angaben kann man Anhand dieses Referenz Charts http://www.qbp.com/diagrams/TechInfo/vivid.pdf dann den passenden Monarch rausfinden. Der passende ist nach meinen Berechungen "tune mid".

Happy Trails !

basti321


----------



## tltorsten (11. Mai 2012)

Hi,ich hatte den RT3 in M/M und bin nicht glücklich damit geworden.
Es war immer zuviel Sag und dann wurde er knüppel hart
Gruß Torsten


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (11. Mai 2012)

Hi Torsten,

danke für die Info und deine Erfahrung !

Hab von nem anderen User unabhängig davon dieselbe Info.

Herstellerangaben und -berechnungen sind immer das Eine, persönliche Erfahrungen von Kollegen, die das Teil fahren, was ganz Anderes und für mich wesentlich wichtiger!

Von daher wird' s bei mir jetzt der Monarch sicher nicht in "tune medium", sondern wenn, dann in "tune high" werden. Bin auch noch am Überlegen wegen eines Fox. Hatte einen RP3 an meinem 2007er XMS und der hat super funktioniert. Allerdings ist Fox halt um eniges teuerer als RS und die Fox-Dämpfer sind werksseitig für bestimmte Bikes getunt/abgestimmt. Von daher ist es auch so ne Sache, da was Gebrauchtes zu kaufen.

Welchen fährst du denn aktuell?


----------



## tltorsten (14. Mai 2012)

Hi,habe jetzt den orig. von Cube,ein Manitou,der macht was er soll auch wenn er hier öfters als schlecht bezeichnet wird.
Er hat zwar keine Plattform,die habe ich bei RS auch nicht gemerkt,obwohl da ja sogar 3 verbaut waren.
Also ich bin jetzt für meine Belange ganz zufrieden
Gruß Torsten


----------



## NurMalGucken (16. Mai 2012)

hallo,
häng mich bzgl. der dämpferfrage mal mit dran. hatte das gleiche problem, wusste nicht welchen dämpfer es für meinen neuen xms 2011 20" rahmen braucht.
habe dann erst mal einen fox rp23 mit standardluftkammer, compression tune high und rebound tune middle ohne bv probiert. damit war aber der hinterbau  gnadenlos überdämpft, konnte gerade mal 50-60% des federwegs bei 20-30% sag nutzen. ausserdem fühlte sich der hinterbau recht bockig an 
nach dieser pleite habe ich dann noch mal einen fox rp23 hergenommen, diesmal mit high volume luftkammer, compression tune middle, rebound tune middle und boost valve 200 psi (ist glaub ich das typische aftermarket setup). damit bin ich nun recht zufrieden , bei kurzen harten schlägen verhindert das bv zuverlässig das durchschlagen, bei tiefen bodenwellen nutze ich 90-95% des federwegs bei ca. 25% sag. wippen ist mit offenem pp minimal, im wiegetritt schalte ich dann die erste stufe rein. nicht beobachten konnte ich das durchrauschen durch den federweg, welches hier ja öfter im zusammenhang mit der großen luftkammer beschrieben wird.
wiege fahrfertig um die 77 kg. druck habe ich irgendwas zwischen 12 und 13 bar drauf.

vg


----------



## Scott_Pascal (17. Mai 2012)

Ich bräuchte glaub auch mal einen neuen Dämpfer.. Der Suntour ist ziemlich im Eimer.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (17. Mai 2012)

Servus NurMalGucken,

hui, klingt ja gut, deine Erfahrung mit dem Fox RP23 ! Hatte an dem 2007er XMS einen RP3, der speziell vom Händler für das XMS abgestimmt war und war auch super zufrieden damit. Woher weiß man denn, welche Abstimmung der RP23 hat? Beim RS Monarch ist das ja angegeben, aber beim Fox ist mir das immer ein Rätsel. Woher kanntest du die Abstimmungen der Dämpfer, die du ausprobiert hast?

Grüße

basti321


----------



## NurMalGucken (18. Mai 2012)

hi basti321,
im handel bekommt man die rp23 immer mit einem einheitssetup, und zwar sind das bei compression (velocity)- und rebound tune 'm' bzw. middle und beim boost valve entweder 175 oder 200 psi, da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher.
die werte stehen auf den aufklebern drauf, entweder als buchstabe (H/M/L) oder als balkendiagramm. kleiner balken = low, mittlerer balken = middle usw. rot ist die zugstufe, blau die druckstufe, genau so wie bei den einstellknöpfen.
benötigt man eine andere einstellung, bleiben z.b. folgende möglichkeiten:
- bei ebay gucken, da gibt's oft dämpfer aus kompletträdern mit unterschiedlichen setups. so hab ich das gemacht.
- zu toxoholics schicken, die können das setup ändern. hab irgendwo mal gelesen dass das so um die 50 euro kostet. zusätzlich soll aber immer auch ein service fällig sein, macht dann insgesamt ca. 160-170 euro 
- oder zu einem anderen tuner schicken, die passen das setup dann auch für deinen rahmen und dein gewicht an.

das selber rumbrobieren ist natürlich immer eine ziemliche aktion, ich habe meine beiden dämpfer bei ebay ersteigert und den nicht passenden wieder verkauft, glücklicherweise habe ich dabei nur ein paar euro verlust gemacht 

evtl.  lohnt es sich auch mal bei den kollegen die ein ams 100 fahren nachzufragen, ich meine die werden teilweise auch mit rp23 ausgeliefert. die rahmengeometrie ist glaub ich recht ähnlich (oder gleich?).

vg


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (20. Mai 2012)

Hi NurMalGucken!

Herzlichen Dank für die ausführlichen - und für mich sehr wichtigen - Infos ! Ohne die ist man ziemlich aufgeschmissen und kommt nicht weiter. 

Dass man bei Toxo das Setup ändern/anpassen lassen kann, wußte ich. Letztendlich kommt man aber mit dem Anpassen und dem Service - wie du schon geschreiben hast - so teuer, dass man sich dafür schon wieder fast einen neuen RS oder einen gebrauchten Fox oder gleich einen passenden neuen Fox (wenn man den Preis für einen gebrauchten plus Toxo rechnet) kaufen könnte und von daher war das für mich keine Option.

Jetzt bin ich auf jeden Fall mal schlauer, als vorher und kann überlgen,wie' s weiter geht .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NurMalGucken (20. Mai 2012)

gerne


----------



## hometrails (22. Mai 2012)

I mag mein XMS. So wie es ist. 

Besser geht sicher immer, keine Frage. Aber immer im Verhältnis zum Preis sehen. Ich find's echt okay. Es bringt einen von A nach B und auch bei kleinere Trails der Stufe 1 oder 2 macht es nicht gleich schlapp. Klar, es ist kein All Mountain und schon gar nichts für DH.

Das Bedürfnis nach 'mehr' oder anderem wird mit der Zeit sicher jeder haben. Nur kommt dann eben eine andere (Preis)-Liga ins Spiel. Wenn mich ein Einsteiger fragt, dem würde ich das XMS jederzeit wieder empfehlen.

Achso, hier nen paar Pics...


----------



## zx150 (24. Mai 2012)

Ich geh mal davon aus, dass das 2012 Modell uneingeschränkt empfehlenswert ist, oder? 
Hab eins für nen hammerpreis gefunden, sodass ich echt am überlegen bin!


----------



## Mithras (24. Mai 2012)

Das ist klar zu empfehlen, nur mit dem Racing Ralph Hinterreifen werd ich net warm ... auch is die Hayes Bremse n bissel schwach auf der Brust... da gibts deutlich bissigere...


----------



## zx150 (24. Mai 2012)

Also für trails ist es wirklich nicht wirklich einsetzbar oder? Zweifel noch, ob es nicht doch mehr in richtung allmountain gehen sollte, um auch mal in den alpen die downhill pisten nutzen zu können. natürlich nicht in dem tempo wie mit nem downhill bike aber immerhin zügig.


----------



## hometrails (24. Mai 2012)

Ich hatte da auch ein Weilchen überlegt. Ein All Mountain ist das XMS allein aus dem Federweg und der Geometrie her nicht. Eher eben CC bzw. Marathon. Wobei es auch bei dem ein oder anderen Trail der Stufe 1 oder 2 nicht schlapp macht, wenn dieser nicht von einem Pro extrem gefahren wird. Die All Mountains die mich alternativ auch interessieren würden, landen preislich in einer anderen Liga um die 3000 EUR. Das Radon Slide AM 10.0 find ich ganz schick, aber BTT. 

Auf meinem 2011er Cube sind die Nobby Nic Evo drauf. Ich find die echt top. Rollwiderstand ist okay, bergauf massiv Grip auf jedem Untergrund, Verschleiß hält sich wie ich finde entgegen anderer Meinungen in Grenzen. Zur Verwendung bei Nässe kann ich nichts sagen, in der Regel bin ich bei Regen nicht im Wald anzutreffen.  Zur Hayes Bremse 2012 kann ich auch nix beitragen, 2011 war noch eine OEM Shimano dran.

Fazit: Ich persönlich habe den Kauf nicht bereut. Preis/Leistung passt und das Bike macht Spass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (24. Mai 2012)

Das Teil is auf Trails nicht schlecht fahre da gelegentlich das kampfwertgesteigerte XMS meiner Lady....

Beim Thema Alpen geht bestimmt auch aber halt wie, dass ist denk ich nicht seine Stärke... 
Und bei Downhillpiste würd ich dir persönlich mehr Federweg ans Herz legen ...

Schau dir mal die AMS/Stereo Reihe an, oder was ich letztes Jahr hatte:
Radon Slide AM140 .. (ich hatt ein 6.0).. Canyon Nerve AM usw...

Die Bikes sind wohl doch besser im Alpinen und bringen da mehr Spass .. 
Canyon Nerve AM .. usw...


----------



## schweini8 (8. Juli 2012)

Hallo xmsler,
ich bin neu hier und kan mich nicht richtig entscheiden.Hier meine Frage:
ist das cube xms 2012 empfehlenswert für 1299?

Im vorraus schon vielen Dank für eure Antworten


----------



## OIMIME (2. Mai 2013)

...werde mal diesen thread ein wenig wiederbeleben und meinen senf dazu geben 


anbei mein XMS mod. 2011, (bis jetzt ohne modifikationen)







...und das ganze huckepack mit dem "mini-cube"


----------



## Mithras (2. Mai 2013)

uii da mach ich mit  .. Winterbild mit dem XMS-Trailräuber. 100mm FW schön angestimmt rocken richtig gut.. is mit hohem/kurzem Vorbau und breitem Lenker sowie anderer Bremse, breiterem VR n bissel weniger CC - lastig aufgebaut.. echt schön aktiv auf dem Trail fahrbar..











.. fahre das Teil nebst Enduro gelegentlich echt gern mal, obwohl es meiner Lady gehört


----------



## hometrails (3. Mai 2013)

Hehe! Sehr geil Jungs! Ich mag meins auch noch. Preis/Leistung von dem Ding fetzt echt. Nicht mehr ganz aktuell, aber trotzdem hier auch mal meins.


----------



## Merethrond (3. Mai 2013)

Hallo OIMIME,

vielleicht wird ja aus dem kleinen Cube noch ein richtiges XMS - die Cubeanlagen sind ja schon mal da.

Willkommen im Thread und danke für die Wiederbelebung.

Gruß Merethrond


----------



## Merethrond (3. Mai 2013)

Hi Mithras,

kannst du mir mal sagen was du für ein Sattelstütze zu an dem XMS hast.
Ich überlege schon seit längerem mir eine Vario Sattelstütze zuzulegen.
Konnte aber ehrlich keine für mein 2010 Modell finden.
Cube hat erst mit dem 2011 Modell den Durchmesser für die Sattelstützen geändert, sodass die aktuellen Stütze passen.

Danke Merethrond


----------



## cytrax (3. Mai 2013)

Du solltest aber eine 31,6mm Sattelstütze haben und da gibts doch einiges an Variostützen


----------



## Mithras (3. Mai 2013)

Hi, das ist ein 2010er XMS. Da passt eine 30,9mm Stütze wunderbar rein, wenn man sich aus einem Streifen Getränkedose (ca 6cm breit und so hoch wie ne 0,5Ltr Dose) eine Reduzierhülse baut. Der normale Durchmesser ist  glaub ich 31,4mm. Zu kaufen gibt es keine 0,5mm Hülsen aber ne Dose Relentless tut es wunderbar und ist verhältnismäßig günstig. 

Die Stütze ist ne  Kindshock Dropzone mit 400mm Länge und 125mm Hub.
Der Trick mit der Getränkedose funktioniert auch prima bei meinem Radon Slide 2010.


----------



## Merethrond (4. Mai 2013)

Hi cytrax,

schön wäre es. Leider stehen mir nur 31,4 mm zur Verfügung. :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merethrond (4. Mai 2013)

Hi Mithras,

und hält auch wenn es ruppig wird?
Wenn ja werde ich es auf jeden Fall probieren.
Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Mithras (4. Mai 2013)

Haelt


----------



## Deleted 201159 (11. Mai 2013)

Seit Ihr alle noch mit den original Stroker Ryde von Hayes unterwegs?

Ich hab das Gefühl die sind manchmal ein wenig Schwach auf der Brust. Trotz neuen Belegen und Entlüftung bekomme ich bspw. das Hinterrad nicht angehoben.. bergab - ach, eigentlich auch schon mit ausreichend Geschwindigkeit auf der Straße - bekomme ich das Vorderrad teilweise nicht mal blockiert, sondern es schleift einfach stark gebremst weiter...

Liegst dran weil ich so fett bin oder sind die Bremsen einfach so?

Überleg ja auf die Shimano XT umzusteigen... jemand Erfahrung damit (am XMS) gemacht?


----------



## cytrax (11. Mai 2013)

Eigentlich sind alle aktuellen Shimanos zu empfehlen


----------



## Mithras (11. Mai 2013)

Die hayes ist echt schwach! Shimano machst nix falsch, auch die slx sollte reichen. Hatte auf dem xms auch ne avid elixir R, ist super.  Die aktuelle formula k24 is auch gut von der bremspower und nen tick dosierbarer als die Avid.


----------



## Deleted 201159 (11. Mai 2013)

Ich würde mir gerne gleich eine 203er und eine 180er Bremsscheibe zulegen - ganz oder gar nicht 

Ist es da egal was man für eine man nutzt oder gibt es da was zu beachten? Bremsscheiben habe ich schon im Rahmen von 15 bis 90 gesehen... sicher gibt es da auch noch teureres..

Für eine XT oder SLX benötige ich eigentlich nichts weiter als die Bremse an sich samt Hydraulikschlauch zu den Hebeln, Adapter und natürlich Bremsscheiben - oder? Mit was muss ich den ca. rechnen?


----------



## Mithras (11. Mai 2013)

ja, gibt etwas zu beachten. Die Gabel ist nur fÃ¼r 185mm frei gegeben, Rahmen meines Wissens nach ebenso. Die reichen bei ner XT / SLX aber auch es sei denn du wiegst 120Kg..
Meine 185mm Rotoren auf dem XMS haben jedenfalls immer ausgereicht und bisher nie gefadet. Allein der Wechsel von der Hayes auf ne vernÃ¼nftige Bremse bewirkt Wunder in Sachen Bremskraft 

womit du rechnen musst, ca damit zzgl. 34â¬ fÃ¼r zwei passende SLX 6-Loch  Scheiben in 180mm.. oder halt 4â¬ mehr fÃ¼r die Ice-Tec

Oder wenn es doch  XT sein sollte ..zzgl der Scheiben..

inwiefern nun die Icetecscheiben toller sind, oder der Alukern da Wunder bewirkt, kann ich nicht sagen .. da mÃ¼sstest Google fragen bzw. den Geldbeutel


----------



## Merethrond (11. Mai 2013)

ich habe die XT drauf. Ein Finger - mehr braucht man zum Bremsen nicht.
Der Umstieg hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt. Die Hayes sind wirklich nur was für den Anfang - wenn überhaupt.
Du wirst viel entspannter Abfahren können.
Vorne und hinten 180er Scheiben reichen bei mir vollkommen. 
Wenn es finanziell geht unbedingt wechseln.


----------



## Deleted 201159 (11. Mai 2013)

Der Preis ist ja voll i.O! Ich glaube da werde ich mich mal genauer umsehen... ;-)

Vielen Dank Euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hometrails (13. Mai 2013)

SLX oder XT Bremse ist sicher super. Habe am 2011er so nen gruppenloses Ding von Shimano. Die mit ner vernünftigen Scheibe und ein paar gesinterten oder teilgesinterten Belägen sind super.

Will hier nix verklatschen, aber da ich auf Easton Räder umgebaut habe, habe ich noch 2 XTR Scheiben mit Centerlock über, falls die wer brauch (180/160mm). Dazu nen paar Swiss Stop oder BBB braun Beläge und alles ist schon sehr schick.


----------



## Bergradfahrer27 (12. Juni 2013)

Hallo XMS Fahrer,
ich bin grad etwas unsicher bzgl. des richtigen Sattelstützendurchmessers für meinen 2011er XMS Rahmen. Aktuell habe ich eine Stütze mit 31,6mm drin, die passt auch, nur wenn ich sie etwas weiter versenken will (bei leichten DH) dann geht sie schon ziemlich schwer rein. Im Internet habe ich nun einige Produktbeschreibungen gefunden wo als Sattelstütze die "RFR Complight 31,4mm" angegeben ist, z.B hier: http://www.2011.cuberussia.ru/models-xms/
Leider habe ich keine Möglichkeit das Sitzrohr vernünftig zu vermessen, deshalb meine Frage an die XMS Fahrer hier: könntet ihr mal nachsehen welchen Durchmesser eure Stütze hat und hier posten?

Danke schon mal, vg Bergradfahrer27

Edit sagt: habe jetzt mal nach einer Cube RFR (ReadyForRace) Complight mit 31,4mm im Netz gesucht, da find ich nur 31,6mm... I am


----------



## TobiasRipperger (12. Juni 2013)

Hi Leute, 

habe dieses Jahr mal wieder ernsthaft mit dem Mountainbiken angefangen und mir das Cube XMS 120 zugelegt.

Da sind ja die Shimano  BR-M395 180 / 160 Scheibenbremsen verbaut.

Bei uns im Saarland gibts nen Stück Waldweg wo wir derzeit an unserer Kondition trainieren. Die letzten 1000m ca gehts einigermaßen schüssig bergab.

Auf den letzten Metern macht die Bremse ziemlich schlapp finde ich.
Ist hier auch ein Umstieg auf die oben genannten Bremsen sinnvoll oder doch lieber was anderes?


Grüße


Tobias


----------



## Mithras (12. Juni 2013)

Hiho, klar sind die SLX / XT immernoch empfehlenswert  .. Zumindest lt. Bikebravos, Tests etc .. selbst hab ich bisher gute Erfahrungen mit Avid Elixir R Bremsen und formula Oro K24 gemacht.


----------



## TobiasRipperger (12. Juni 2013)

ok..ich formuliere meine Frage um: 

Wäre vermutlich eher ein spürbarer Unterschied zwischen der Shimano Serienbremse des 2013er XMS 120 zu den XT / SLX zu verzeichnen oder dürfte sich das eher im Rahmen halten?

Prinzipiell greifen die gut und auch beim Bremsen mit der vorderen ist es ein leichtes das Hinterrad deutlich hoch zu heben.
Allerdings hab ich das Gefühl dass bei längerer Bergabfahrt relativ zeitnah das gehasste Fading auftritt. Sie greift noch, aber ich kann sie einfach nicht mehr gezielt dosieren.


----------



## Mithras (13. Juni 2013)

Hmm.. lt. Aussage eines Bekannten, der die Bikebravo liest, hat da ein 97KG Testfahrer die aktuelle XT Bremse nicht zum faden gebracht.

Bevor es aber ne komplett neue Bremse wird, könntest Du aich erst einmal die einfachen Shimano-Scheiben gegen zwei 180/180mm SLX oder XT Scheiben tauschen. Die sollen Hitze besser abführen = weniger Fading. .. falls es danach immernoch nicht optimal ist, und dann doch mal ne XT ans Bike soll, hast zumindest schon die passenden Scheiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TobiasRipperger (13. Juni 2013)

Stimmt. Das könnt ich mal probieren  Weißt du ob die Scheiben ohne weiteres zu tauschen wären oder brauch ich da noch mehr?!

Oder ich muss einfach mal die Tage im Bike Laden meines Vertrauens nachschauen


----------



## Mithras (13. Juni 2013)

Musst nur schauen, ob Du Scheiben mit Centerlock hast (mit einem Ring fixiert) oder Scheiben mit 6-Loch (6-Schrauben)...

Wenn 180/180 brauchst noch den passenden HR-Adapter (IS/PM 180mm)
Sonst is das untereinander kompatibel.


----------



## TobiasRipperger (13. Juni 2013)

Ok.. hab jetz gefunden:

Bei Bike-Discount- Komplettes Set Shimano Deore XT BR-M785 inkl. F03C Sinter BelÃ¤ge mit KÃ¼hlrippen + 2x180mm Shimano Deore XT SM-RT81 Ice Tec Center Lock fÃ¼r 257â¬ inkl. Adapter fÃ¼r HR180mm inkl. Versand.

Brauch ich da auch noch Adapter um die neuen Bremshebel am Lenker festzumachen oder sind die dann einfach zu tauschen gegen die originalen. Diese wÃ¤ren die Shimano BR-M395.


GrÃ¼Ãe


----------



## hometrails (13. Juni 2013)

Hol dir 2 SLX Scheiben mit BBB Sinter-Belägen (die goldbraunen). Günstig und um Welten besser.


----------



## TobiasRipperger (13. Juni 2013)

Weitere Meinungen zu vorheriger Aussage!?

Ich bin mir halt nicht sicher was das beste für mich ist...Bin im Bereich "ernsthaft Biken" frisch...

Nur was ich definitiv weiß ist dass die Serienbremse sehr schnell schlapp macht wenns etwas länger bergab geht.


----------



## Mithras (13. Juni 2013)

da wirst mit der XT deine Freude haben. Zu den Scheiben kann ich nix sagen. Aber Du bräuchtest ein Werkzeug für den Centerlock, müsste mit nem Kassettenabzieher gehen bei shimano...


----------



## TobiasRipperger (13. Juni 2013)

Montage würd ich machen lassen. bzw da mal zuschauen.. hab ich nch nie gemacht und trau mich daher nich ran


----------



## hometrails (14. Juni 2013)

Ist die Frage was du ausgeben kannst (und magst). Ich kann nur soviel sagen, dass ich nur die Scheiben und Beläge getauscht habe. Preislich überschaubar und für mich viel, viel besser. Besagtes Fading ist mir bekannt und damit weg.

Die Scheiben bekommst du allein gewechselt. Ist kein Hexenwerk. Das Shimano Werkzeug für die Kassette passt auch am Centerlock.


----------



## TobiasRipperger (14. Juni 2013)

Naja.. der Preis für die XT Bremse wärs mir schon wert.
Die Origianlbremse würd mir mein Kumpel abkaufen und sich auf Ersatz legen. Er ist damit ganz zufrieden.


----------



## hometrails (14. Juni 2013)

Na dann los! Machst du nichts verkehrt mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TobiasRipperger (14. Juni 2013)

Na denn wird's wohl so werden =)

Nächsten Monat =)


----------



## Bergradfahrer27 (14. Juni 2013)

Soderle, antworte mir mal selbst (hab's ausprobiert):
eine 31,4mm Sattelstütze hat etwas Luft und wackelt bei nicht angezogener Klemme ein bisschen, sitzt also nicht hundertprozentig - Knackgefahr 
Die 31,6mm Stütze dagegen hat ne 1a "Passung", will man sie tiefer versenken wird's aber etwas schwergängig.
Würde mal sagen dass das Sitzrohr nicht allzu sorgfältig ausgerieben wurde, bei dem Preis zu dem der Rahmen vertickt wurde/wird geht das meiner Meinung nach aber voll in Ordnung 

Vg

Ach, ja, zum Thema XT Bremse: Fahre meine 6er Shimpanso XT Gruppe nun seit 9 Jahren am inzwischen dritten Rahmen und bin immer noch mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## Mithras (14. Juni 2013)

Öhh machs wie ich bei meinem Radon Slide, nimm eine Getränkedose und schneide dir nen 4-6cm breiten und was die dose hergibt hohen Streifen.

Voila en kostengünstiger Sattelstützenadapter in ner Stärke (ca. 0,5mm) wie man ihn nicht zu kaufen bekommt  Hab so ne 30,9er Vario Sattelstütze in dem 31,4er Sattelrohr vom Radon super passgenau rein bekommen und auch im XMS

Beweisfoddo


----------



## Dominik1982 (4. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte mich zwar schon im "Zeigt eure Cube Bikes" thread vorgestellt aber ich dachte mal ich push den XMS thread nochmal. Nicht das er hier in Vergessenheit gerät 

Hier mal mein 2013 XMS in einem eher "stylishen" Bild 






Kann es sein, dass der 2013 XMS der letzte seiner Art war?


----------



## Merethrond (27. April 2014)

Kleine Statusmeldung von meinem XMS Baujahr 2010.

Endlich mal wieder neue Teile am Bike.

Der Truvativ Holzfeller (730 mm) mit Ergon GE1 Griffen überzeugt voll.
Die beste Anschaffung war bis jetzt aber die Reverb Stealth.
Der Hammer wie bequem man sich im Wald vorbewegen kann.
Kein Halten mehr - immer die richtige Sattelhöhe. Ich liebe das Teil.

Der Suntourdämpfer verichtet seine Arbeit nach vier Jahren immernoch völlig problemlos.
Ebenso die Manitougabel. Da habe ich mir am Anfang mehr Gedanken drüber gemacht ob die Teile so gut sind.
Die Hayes wurden durch XT Scheibenbremsen (180 mm) ersetzt. (Da braucht man glaube ich nichts dazu zu sagen)
Mitlerweile die zweite SLX Kurbel montiert.
Kasette hinten zweimal ersetzt. Nach dem feuchten Winter mit viel Sand im Getriebe wird die nächste bestimmt bald fällig sein.

Ansonsten bin ich immernoch von meinem XMS überzeugt. In der Vorderpfalz, am Haardtrand kann ich alles fahren.

Was machen eure XMS?
Habt ihr was an den Bikes geändert?
Fahren Sie noch?

Gruß Merethrond


----------



## Mithras (27. April 2014)

Mal wieder ein 2010er .. Unseres ist einige Posts vorher, Veräderungen: 730mm breiter Syncros Lenker, Formula K24 Bremse mit 185iger Scheiben, 60mm Vorbau, Vorn 2,4" Fat Albert Evo Reifen, Hinten einen 2,35iger Hansd Dampf..
Das XMS geht richtig gut, auch wenn es nur 100mm FW hat, ist es dank der breiten Reifen eine klasse Trailmaschine, recht schnell, und schön aktiv zu fahren.
Mag den Kontrast von Zeit zu Zeit recht gern, fahre normalerweise ein Radon Slide ED als Tourer mit 160mm Fahrwerk.


----------

